# Confused!!



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I'm new to this site and after help and advice. 
Here's my story so far
I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 I found this out when i came off the depo injection and not having periods. Me and my husband were not ready to start a family at the time so he never got tested. I got advised to lose weight and take the pill to encourage me to have a cycle. I stopped taking the pill in 2010. So now after 6 years of no contraception we have come to the conclusion that we needed help ttc and went to see my GP. The gp wouldn't refer us to the infertility clinic without my husband providing a sample for analysis and once this was done i should go back and see her. His appointment was yesterday, we got the results back today via a 2 mins conversation with the receptionist. 
They came back as borderline. The receptionist said they needed the test repeating. I asked for an appointment to see doctor so I could understand the results but for some reason she was reluctant to do so. 
At the moment I am at a loss of what I'm supposed to be doing, feel like I've had no real explanation. And do not know the way forward.
Will we still get the referral to the infertility clinic? 
How long do we need to wait until we book my OH in for retesting? 

Sorry for the long post 
Lynsay xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi mrsgled
If you can get the test done again soon I would book it in and also maybe book a dr appointment as well for when results are due - they shouldn't take long? Or was this test a bit slow? I would say NHS waiting lists seem to be long in most places so get in asap x


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi thanks for your reply
I managed to get an appointment with my GP on the Wednesday to discuss the results of his test. And to find out why he needed a retest.
His results were normal amount of sperm per mil
Mortility 38%
Morphology 1%
I've booked him in for his retest on the 14th. 
The GP said she will refer us on once these results come back. It only took 24hrs for results to be back last time so should I book an appointment in anticipation of it being that quick x


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, my oh had to do two samples, three months apart.  That was their standard procedure, so there may not be a problem as such they just may want a second test.  We never did find out the actual numbers for his tests, we were just told they were 'ok'.  This was after having a 20 minute lecture from the consultant about the dangers of my husbands job to sperm and why his test results were likely to be poor.  Then he looked at the results and said, oh they are fine.  Bizarre but that is how I've found the whole process.  Whatever his results it should affect referral.  You may also find the clinic repeat every test you have already had.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

I was surprised too about the time in between the retest for my hubby, I did Google it and everything came back with a 3 month wait but I spoke with the clinic and they said 14 days was fine. I was thinking that I might have to have all the tests done again as almost 10 years is a long time. My cycles are all over the place but I do get a monthly visitor now. Since starting this process things have changed between myself and my husband he seems to be more caring, effectionate etc we are in a very good place relationship wise. I thought that when I told him he'd have to have a retest he might refuse but he's like I will do whatever it takes etc.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My hubby and I were advised that anything and everything can impact on the bodys ability to produce healthy sperm.... colds, virus, infection, career choice, sporting activities, smoking, drinking, diet etc.  Sperm counts can fluctuate too.  You may well get a different result from week to week, but from the start of a sperms life cycle it takes up to 3 months for the full production cycle to begin anew. 

My hubby must have had at least 7 SA tests before being diagnosed NOA - cutting out/down on booze and ****, healthier eating and exercise as well as taking multivitamins MAY help - it certainly was the case with us.

Best of luck and please keep us posted.
Sheila


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

We got the results of his 2nd SA back this week. They came back around the same as last time with his Mortility slightly improved at 2%. With this my GP said there was no need to send him back for more tests and I got my referal letter to the hospital. We are booked in on the 16th of January. 
So my questions now are what usually happens on your 1st visit? Will I get booked in for repeat tests?  Will they treat us as both having some infertility issues now? How do they treat the male factor? 
Sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Mrsgled, 

I was desperate for answers as to what happens at your first appointment also! We didn't have any issues from male factor, so when I came away from our first appointment I was prescribed Clomid due to the lack of consistent ovulation (PCOS) with a scan booked in to check the ovaries prior to starting the Clomid. The only time I've been back to the hospital is the Day 21 blood tests on the Clomid cycles. 

I believe with male factor you'll discuss your options such as ICSI but I'm sure someone else can be more helpful


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

I spoke with my GP prior to booking the hospital appointment.  She said they might just try the clomid 1st and go from there. We have been referred to Seacroft hospital under the care of Anthony Rutherford. As anyone else had there treatment there and what kind of experience did they have xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Mrsgled
So glad things are moving along for you now. Have a look on the regional pages, there is bound to be a post relating to your hospital.
Good luck!
x


----------

